# False Albacore from the Sand



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, two trip in two weeks I've had them run past me less then 20' away...I need to know the trick to getting these things to bite. I've chucked stingsilvers, hopkins, tiny jigs, grubs...and no matter how fast or slow I retrieve, no dice. What's the trick to getting onto one of these buggers? Oh, and I don't own a fly rod, so that's out of the question.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fat albert's in that close? I've seen then within casting distance, but never that close. That would be a neat thing to see. Any size to them? If you can figure out what they're eating in the surf and match that as much as possible you may get lucky.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have found they like a natural looking bait with a super fast retreive, which will be hard to do if they are that close to the shore. I would try casting parallel to the shore and work that way.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw your other post about them cutting through glass minnows. Pick up some of the glass minnow lures from one of the shops and do what AirDown said. Fast retrieve as parallel to the shore as you can get. Most folks that I've seen catch them were tossing glass minnows for spanish macks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...crank harder...the R


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

I use to tear them up out of masonboro inlet on gotchas. When they were in a feeding frenzy we could castch them every cast. Color didnt seem to matter.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sometimes they bite like speckle trout,can be very finicky.. Vary colors,as well as lures.. I've caught them on stingsilvers,gotchas,bucktails,hopkins,and on gator spoons... Many times they will hit one and not the other..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They have some amazing eyesight. Don't use any wire leaders--stick to flourocarbon or clear mono. I always liked metal like stingsilvers or small bucktails.

And like everyone else has said, reel as hard and fast as you can. And hang on because they will smoke a reel.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> They have some amazing eyesight. Don't use any wire leaders--stick to flourocarbon or clear mono. I always liked metal like stingsilvers or small bucktails.
> 
> And like everyone else has said, reel as hard and fast as you can. And hang on because they will smoke a reel.



Yeap,what he said about eyesight and leader material... As far as retrieve,what he said,but would like to add something that I learned and has worked a few times.. If you're finding them on top,but they are only staying up for a few seconds and the "window of a catch" is too small to get a bead on where to throw,try this: Sometimes the little pods of fish that you see on top are just the tip of the iceburg,and much of the school is below them.. Cast lure in direction of where they were last seen and allow lure to hit bottom,then reel like h#ll.. Sometimes this is the ticket,but not always.. Changing up lures can be key as well..

PS JMHO,gotchas are the best,but can't always be worked the way they should be. A pier or boat are the best to get the action needed most of the time.. jmo I can go on and on about these critters,cause they are my favorites as far as light tackle around the obx... Dawgfish could chime in cause he's pretty dern savy when it comes to catch'n alberts outta the surf...


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Fat albert's in that close? I've seen then within casting distance, but never that close. That would be a neat thing to see. Any size to them? If you can figure out what they're eating in the surf and match that as much as possible you may get lucky.


A couple years ago at ramp 55 around this time of year, I followed them up and down the beach and they were riding waves in almost onto the beach. What fun! Managed to land four that morning; quite a feat with albies. 

I'd echo almost everything I've read in this thread. Another lure to try: double bucktail, aka, speck rig. A good option to try when sight-feeders are picky. You might also want to tie an unweighted teaser fly (or clark spoon) above or behind your main lure. The general rule when fish are picky is: go smaller. It may not be anything you are doing or not doing. Albies can be mind-bogglingly picky. Keep trying and enjoy the chase. It is certainly a treat to find albies chasing bait that close to the beach.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've never seen them like that in that close in the surf, but then, I isa planker by choice. But on a pier, if they are bustin on bait, I think a kitchen spoon would cotchem. Have seen small pods come under the pier and not hit a thing, but they weren't bustin bait eihter. Offshore, when you spy a bunch, I think anything would catch them, wire leader or not. And cut-offs aren't near as bad as with spans and blues. Usually a matter of spoolin first. Kinda hate to throw to them anymore since most of the time it's on a jerk jigger rod, and by the time you fight one in it dies. To me, that's a waste of a great fightin machine. wdbrand.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

First thing I usually try when Albies are picky:

lose the leader, I throw 8# mono straight to the spoon a lot of the time.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Set up....*

I started off throwing a speck rig at them, as a buddy had tipped me off on that already, but to no avail. Switched up to a stingsilver, nothing. Put on the smallest stingsilver we had, nothing. Moved to a grub, nothing. All the time reeling so fast my bait was actually skipping on the surface.

Fish we were casting to we 3-4lbs mostly from what I could see. I was throwing with no leader, 6# clear mono straight to the rig. I guess they were just being picky, water was real clear. Another buddy suggested switching to a 1/64 oz. maribou or bucktail crappie jig, which is something he used to use when they were finicky. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Conrad said:


> I started off throwing a speck rig at them, as a buddy had tipped me off on that already, but to no avail. Switched up to a stingsilver, nothing. Put on the smallest stingsilver we had, nothing. Moved to a grub, nothing. All the time reeling so fast my bait was actually skipping on the surface.
> 
> Fish we were casting to we 3-4lbs mostly from what I could see. I was throwing with no leader, 6# clear mono straight to the rig. I guess they were just being picky, water was real clear. Another buddy suggested switching to a 1/64 oz. maribou or bucktail crappie jig, which is something he used to use when they were finicky. Anyone ever tried this?


 Never tried that,but I'm sure there are times when it will work.. One thing that is going to sound strange,but it has worked for me a few times,try bigger instead of smaller.. I've thrown gatorspoons when they wouldn't eat stingsilvers,and nailed bunches of em.. Also you might try a double bucktail rig,like the ones for specks and flounder. It was suggested by one of the other posters above,and I have seen it work first hand as well...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I have to agree with DD try bigger..

My favorite Albie lure is bigger than the 2oz stingsilver I use for spanish. 

Also try NOT to skip your lures


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Confused and thanks...lol*

Well, I'll try to slow it down a little then, but if I take the advice of "reel as fast as possible" on a reel with a nearly 6:1 ratio, somethings gonna skip! lol

2 OZ...holy cranoly, I'm tossing 1/4 up to 3/4 oz. stingsilvers thinking I'm chucking too heavy! I don't know if I even have a lure rod that will handle 2 oz.? Is that trolling or casting?

I'll have to try the speck rig again, everyone says it should work, eventually...maybe I'll go up from the 1/8 oz. set-up to the 1/4 oz. set ups I've got.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Most of the rods used for spainish and albies, at least from shore here in NC, are 9-11 ft ,1-3 oz rods.

2oz. stingsilver the short fat ones in silver( 1547S)(Haw River Tackle) are a must have for spanish and albies. Glassminnows and Herbies are good also and look about the same as the 2oz stingsilvers. 
These lures will throw between 100 and 150 yards with the right tackle and will catch fish !!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I use a 9' spinning rod rated 1-4 oz for spanish and blues from the beach.

Mostly use 2 oz. stingsilvers, diamond jigs, kastmasters and glass minnows.

Would these be good for albies in the surf?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, that rod will work, just make sure you have a good quality reel with a durable drag. Those albies will smoke a reel if it's cheap.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Terry!

I have an older model Daiwa Silver Series 5000 (C? I think).

Had it since the 1970's and it's still great for blues. Caught many an albie off a boat with it. Just never had an opportunity to catch any surfside. Sounds like a lot of fun though!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Undersized set up???*

I'm chucking with a 7' light action Tica, with 200 yds. of 6# mono. Maybe I'm a bit undersized, but with the fish being less than 20' away in most cases, I haven't seen the need for bigger gear. Most fish I've been seeing a 75yd. cast was too long.

Would a stingsilver woking trailer on some sort of sabiki rig work?(considering the size of the bait they were chasing) Or possibly tandem shad spoons?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's not necessarily the distance they are when you see them, it's the distance of the run they make once you hook them. I don't know if one would make a 200 yard run, but if you hook a bigger one he may very well take you for a ride.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> I use a 9' spinning rod rated 1-4 oz for spanish and blues from the beach.
> 
> Mostly use 2 oz. stingsilvers, diamond jigs, kastmasters and glass minnows.
> 
> Would these be good for albies in the surf?



PERFECT :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Conrad said:


> I'm chucking with a 7' light action Tica, with 200 yds. of 6# mono. Maybe I'm a bit undersized, but with the fish being less than 20' away in most cases, I haven't seen the need for bigger gear. Most fish I've been seeing a 75yd. cast was too long.
> 
> Would a stingsilver woking trailer on some sort of sabiki rig work?(considering the size of the bait they were chasing) Or possibly tandem shad spoons?


 200yrds of 6,as Bastardo said,with a 15lb,could get ya dumped if he goes straight out and they do at times.. I've caught a few from piers,yrs back on 6 with a 6500abu,and they'd flat dump some line...  Another thing to consider is how little abrasion resistance 6 will take in the surf as well...

If you just upsized your rod,reel,and line capasity it would help.. Say,a 9ft tica,with an avg spinner,say 3500 size.. With that setup you could toss all kinds of different baits at them.. A rod and reel that size holds more line,will toss heavier lead,and would work great for bottom fishing as well... You'd be "cook'n wid gas" then...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A very Old Timer*

told me they love a blue colored lure.. Blue cast masters and Shore Lures came out with a solid blue lure(Glass Minnow) just for that reason.. JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> told me they love a blue colored lure.. Blue cast masters and Shore Lures came out with a solid blue lure(Glass Minnow) just for that reason.. JAM


 Yeap Jam,Arch,Pat,and I used to catch the devil out of em,off Frisco, up to 21lb on blue gotcha,in the mid seventies.... Caught em on blue stingsilvers as well...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> up to 21lb on blue gotcha


Now that would be a blast!  A 21 lb albie would be a heck of a fight.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Now that would be a blast!  A 21 lb albie would be a heck of a fight.


 Believe it or not,he had my 6500 down to the spool twice... When we went to net him,I had to handline him the last 20ft or so to the net because my spool expanded on the reel!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

conrad, i know where ur fishing around here.

stop somewhere and pick up a couple of , and no smartass comments, deadly dicks, get the ones with either green or blue tape..


in the medium size..throw out and burn em back fairly quickly with some 20lb flouro or something...get my # from Lobes if u need anything bro.



Jesse


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Where You At?*

Love catching alberts. Caught 13 in one morning, 7 the next. Hot pink 2oz. stingsilvers, 12lb line with 30lb shocker. Was using a 1321L lami custom that would slam cast. Where are they located at? would love to get into them again.
Kenneth Clark aka redhorse9902


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Not in distance today..*

Got out to the inlet again today, and something was working out there...but it was MUCH, MUCH bigger than the albies I saw last week. 21lbs would have done it, or it were bluefin, which reports say have been sighted in the inlet lately. They were going to town out there about 1/2 mile out. And they were on whatever it was for about 15min!!! Made me sick having to sit there and watch the action...the worst part was...boats aparently couldn't see it coming in the inlet and were driving right past them!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

White 1 oz pompano jigs are killing them off the Okaloosa and Pensacola piers right now.


----------

